# Do you do lunges ...?



## transcend2007 (Feb 18, 2020)

I actually did body weight only lunges for 3 sets or 10 each leg yesterday after not doing any lunges for probably 5 years (since having a trainer).

All I can say I hope my membership status here is not at stake - because I've got to say my legs (does my ass count as part of my legs) are so soar today I can hardly sit down or get up for that matter ... I'm sorry to be crying like a little girl ... but holy smokes ... my but and hamstrings are soar today.

Do you do lunges (or is that for girl scouts only) ...?

Oh and yeah .. I'm going to keep doing them ...!!


----------



## tinymk (Feb 18, 2020)

They are a great exercise for whole posterior chain imo.  We have a hate/ hate relationship but they work well


----------



## Boogieman (Feb 18, 2020)

I do like lunges, usually throw in a 30# DB and go to town!


----------



## CJ (Feb 18, 2020)

They will **** you up!!!

Try Bulgarian Split Squats/Rear foot elevated split squats, in the Smith machine. When you don't have to balance yourself, you can destroy your legs with these too.

I do those more than lunges, I had surgery on a big toe, and it doesn't really bend anymore. Makes lunges awkward.


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> They will **** you up!!!
> 
> Try Bulgarian Split Squats/Rear foot elevated split squats, in the Smith machine. When you don't have to balance yourself, you can destroy your legs with these too.
> 
> I do those more than lunges, I had surgery on a big toe, and it doesn't really bend anymore. Makes lunges awkward.



John Meadows swears by these for massive quad growth. he does them with 1 hand holding a dumbbell and the other holding onto something like a squat rack for balance. I liked them alot back when I did them, I have the same issue where my big toe doesn't bend at all, shattered my foot pretty good and alot of it was fused back together, so lunges are awkward as all hell for me.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 18, 2020)

It’s a primal pattern so it’s a must! Definitely a good idea to incorporate them in your program at least twice a month if not weekly.


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 18, 2020)

I used to but I haven't found a way to do them without destroying my knees. I can't explain why but there's a very sharp pain in my left knee whenever I do even BW lunges.

They're definitely a great workout but damn do they kill my knees.


----------



## CJ (Feb 18, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> I used to but I haven't found a way to do them without destroying my knees. I can't explain why but there's a very sharp pain in my left knee whenever I do even BW lunges.
> 
> They're definitely a great workout but damn do they kill my knees.



I can't explain why, but I know a few people who have knee pain when doing lunges, but when they do step back lunges, they're pain free.


----------



## German89 (Feb 18, 2020)

bulgarian splits

or recently... i have my foot on a incline (Can use a plate, aerobics step and adjust the height you want) and toe slightly pointed out to a 45 degree, with my body slightly in that direction.... those are nice. real nice. very. very. nice.  

3 sets of 12 to 15. golden.

And my knee stays forever trashed.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 18, 2020)

Lunges of different variations  are a good exercise to add to your leg workout. As are  Bulgarian Split Squats. You can rotate them from one workout to the next.  I recommend them. As for myself, I do not do them anymore.  I'm good just squatting now. My legs get worked on my anaerobic cardio days as well.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 18, 2020)

I like to do reverse lunges with the barbell on my back. Definitely is a total lower body killer. Also the Bulgarian split squat like CJ said almost hits the same areas. I need to do more lunges but I always hit Split squats at least once a week.


----------



## Trump (Feb 18, 2020)

I fall over when I try


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 18, 2020)

You aren't the only one ... lunges do require balance ...


----------



## CJ (Feb 18, 2020)

Trump said:


> I fall over when I try



Drink AFTER the lunges, not before. We've been over this. :32 (20):


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I can't explain why, but I know a few people who have knee pain when doing lunges, but when they do step back lunges, they're pain free.



I'll keep that in mind.

I have an old ski injury that flairs up from time to time even just going up and down stairs. Not a lot I can do except train around it but I'm open to new methods.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 18, 2020)

Yea, I do 'em. I train legs 2x weekly and I do static lunges on the day I don't do squats. Grab a 50 Lb db, hold one hand on the corner of the squat rack fer balance (and glare at anyone looking to move ye from the squat rack), same leg back as the hand yer holding the rack with (opposite the dumbbell), knees stay behind yer shins. Great fer glutes and hammies done this way and takes the balancing issue out of the equation.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 19, 2020)

Clearly no one understands that I have incurred a very serious butt injury ... it is nice to hear my brothers (and sister) are lunging away also ... that does make me feel a little better .... :32 (6):


----------



## German89 (Feb 19, 2020)

Trump said:


> I fall over when I try


I have balance issues. so i always have something i use to guide me... up. and. down. and. up. and. down. Bahahaha 

no for real, i just hold on to something. i just make sure i am not using it to pull me up.


----------



## CJ (Feb 19, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Clearly no one understands that I have incurred a very serious butt injury ... it is nice to hear my brothers (and sister) are lunging away also ... that does make me feel a little better .... :32 (6):



He broke his ASS!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 19, 2020)

I love lunges, and I do them every other leg day. I have trouble with standing lunges though, so I do walking lunges with a 35 lbs barbell, 3 sets of 20.

For some reason the balance issues don't affect me when I do walking lunges. They seem to really hit my glutes hard.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm one tht looks forward to leg day
And I do lunges occasionally,but hate doing them, only because they are beneficial!
Also something try tht you don't see often these days
Sissy squats, sometimes I superset them with leg extensions,to switch things up! really burns up the front quads


----------



## German89 (Feb 19, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> He broke his ASS!!!!



next time, don't be so rough with the guy. cut him some slack.


----------



## WeightedDips (Mar 20, 2020)

I love weighted lunges myself personally. 

And I also love training my wife with lunges for the simple fact it's easy to change your form in the lunge to change the focus between quads and glutes.


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 2, 2020)

Agreed with everything above ....... lots of variations.  If I haven't done them for some time it destroys my glutes and hamstrings. On the flip side, if I do them regularly, strength and muscle adapt quickly


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 3, 2020)

Yeah, usually after squats as a bodyweight movement.  I normally lunge down and back the length of the turf a couple times.


----------



## OnlineSteroidShop (Apr 21, 2020)

I do walking lunges with barbell on my shoulders every leg workout


----------

